
Missoula Floods - hsnewman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missoula_Floods
======
sethammons
I first learned about these floods at the natural history museum in Missoula
just last month. Biblical in proportion. Giant glacial dams letting loose and
sending out an order of magnitude more water than the amazon basin at speeds
of around 80mph, relocating 50 cubic miles of land. Amazing.

~~~
marssaxman
I learned about the floods at Dry Falls, in central Washington, where you can
look out the window of the little visitor center and see the cliff formed by
the largest waterfall known to have existed in all of Earth's history. It was
an amazing sight, and the whole landscape I had been driving through all day
suddenly popped together in a new way. I've been back through the scablands
many times since, both hiking and driving, and it's amazing how you can just
_see_ the shape of those ancient water flows on the land once you know what to
look for.

